

Stephen Fry on the Blackberry - grellas
http://www.stephenfry.com/2009/10/05/digital-devicement-part-three-blackberry-picking-time/#more-1481

======
martythemaniak
There is one tiny little feature on the BlackBerry that makes it extra
addictive - the tiny red LED on the top of the face. Every time you get an
email, sms, IM, missed phone call, etc, that LED starts blinking.

When my iPhone is sitting on the table, its just a thin black slab. Do I have
messages? Did someone call? No one knows. OTOH, the BlackBerry will start
blinking and you just HAVE TO check what the blinking is about and until you
do, that blink is like an unopened present - it could be anything.

~~~
yason
Sounds like a feature I'd pay not to have.

~~~
keltex
You can turn the LED off.

~~~
gaius
Or indeed, you can set it to blink green when you haven't got a message but do
have signal coverage.

BlackBerries are great!

------
grellas
Mr. Fry imparts social insights about tech products as few others can, with a
droll wit and imaginative use of metaphor - fun to read for the writing style
alone.

------
gaius
Good article, but the BlackBerry of choice right now is the 9700. The camera
on it is bloody good. With a little care you can take a photo of an A4 page in
12- or 14-point type and it's basically legible once you've emailed it to
someone... I just mention this apropos of nothing.

~~~
greyman
Can BB be also used as a hardware modem to share internet connection with the
notebook?

~~~
gaius
Yep, easily: <http://www.jaredcompany.com/docs/JaredCo_Tether_Guide.pdf>

------
tarmac
From the cancer stick to the cancer bar? Only time will tell.

